# Friends And Customers Projects



## Shawn (May 7, 2017)

A customer was building a bike for a Breast Cancer Awareness charity auction and had me color (powder coat) the frame pink. A modern Schwinn chopper. The Huffy Rail frame and fork were for a friend, a "fade". The white Schwinn parts are for the same friend. Wheels and other parts for that bike were done satin black. The greenish stuff is for an unknown (to me anyway) muscle bike. The textured is for the same. Nothing special done on my part however the bikes they built were awesome rides.


----------

